# Suche Warcraft-Sounds



## FuTheBear (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere noch an die Sprüche der Orks, Peons und Todesritter in Warcraft (II) erinnern. Vor allem wenn man sie mehrfach hintereinander angeklickt hat.

Gibt es diese vielleicht irgendwo als Sammlung zum Download?


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meine WC2 CD noch irgendwo inklusive des Sound editors. Immer wieder lustig zu hören, vor allem die sounds wenn sie sich mal wieder belästigt fühlen 

_*"Fasst du mich immer noch an?" Soldat
"(völlig verschlafen) Nnoch mehr Arbeit?" Bauer
*furz* "Er wars!" Nein er wars!" Doppelköpfiger Oger
"Ich höre nichts!" "Und ich sehe nichts!" Doppelköpiger Oger-Magi*_


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Die Sounds aus dem dritten Teil kannst du per offiziellem Editor exportieren. Sind ganz normale .WAV Dateien. 

Dazu öffnest du den Sound-Editor (F5), suchst die gewünschte Sound-File heraus, klickst rechts darauf und wählst dann Export (hab die Englische Version, aber das dürfte in der Deutschen ähnlich sein). Du kannst sie dir auch vorher anhören (play).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten Teil geht das glaube ich auch, aber sicher bin ich nicht. Sonst findest du sie sicher irgendwo im Netz (z.B. wenn du WarCraft 2 Windows-Themes suchst)


----------

